# Yibao lighters? Any good?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anybody have these? Ive been looking for something in the Old Boy / Pipeline style for a soft flame to light cigars with.

They're IM Corona knock offs it looks like. They look nice, but they're Chinese and obviously I'm worried about the quality. Though it seems like the can be had for around 10 bucks may be worth a try regardless. Anyone have an experience with them?

Or should I just bite the bullet and save for the real article?

Any other sugestions that are good and not as expensive and the IM Coronas?

Heres what they look like:

Black leather wrapped lift arm butane lighter #2016H - eBay (item 150571195065 end time Mar-08-11 20:07:06 PST)

Old Boy style:
YIBAO Antique style Lift Arm butane lighter #2013B - eBay (item 160486105808 end time Mar-25-11 17:26:37 PDT)

Double corona/Dunhill style kind of, they have others but they're gold not my style:
YIBAO Chrome & Black Flint butane cigarette lighter - eBay (item 150519981336 end time Mar-13-11 20:18:05 PDT)


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im gonna have to try one. Theyre jusy too intriguing and too cheap not to try. What few reviews on them Ive seen seem to be good.


----------

